

Yfrog should maintain usability for porn stars to maintain site traffic - katpoteri
http://www.katherinepoteri.com/uncategorized/yfrogs-traffic-depends-on-the-usability-opinions-of-their-porn-star-users/

======
atomical
What's your startup?

